

Tens of millions of PlayStation 3s disabled by bug - jac_no_k
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/entertainmentnewsbuzz/2010/03/tens-of-millions-of-playstation-3s-disabled-by-bug.html

======
tlrobinson
February 28th, eh? A leap year bug, perhaps?

~~~
wmf
Yes. The problem went away a few hours ago when March 1st/2nd arrived.

------
ff0066mote
"Wonder if they picked up a book instead. ... No word if gamers have decided
that as they can't play they might as well party like it's 1999."

My sentiments precisely.

~~~
spencerfry
I couldn't use my PS3's NetFlix integration last night.

Not everyone uses it for games. :)

